# Overnight camping trip-sheepshead and flounder-more pics added!



## work2play (Oct 23, 2014)

Left bright and early yesterday for an overnight stay on St.Cats. It was rather choppy going and coming but it was worth it. We caught several nice flounder, trout and bass, which made for a great shoreline lunch. Then in the afternoon we hit the fiddler crab hole up and got into them good. I caught my largest sheepshead to date(11.5lbs), my partner caught his largest as well(10.5lbs). We boated over 50 and kept all the cooler would hold. Had a beautiful room with a view for the sunset and the sunrise, then made the ride home this morning.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 23, 2014)

That don't look like no fun.


Well done fellas


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 23, 2014)

awesome.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2014)

Jealous.  Only thing that would make this thread better is pics of the shore dinner !!!


----------



## work2play (Oct 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous.  Only thing that would make this thread better is pics of the shore dinner !!!



HOQ I got ya covered!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2014)

Really enjoyed this. Great pictures.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Oct 23, 2014)

That is what I am talking about! That's awesome!


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that place you camped at something that has been around for a while, or a secret spot? I would love to camp there with my boat


----------



## sea trout (Oct 23, 2014)

perfect time!!! perfect pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s4hinds (Oct 24, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## michaelmiracle (Oct 24, 2014)

That is SCHWEEET!


----------



## brown518 (Oct 24, 2014)

I enjoyed reading this too. Nice work &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## work2play (Oct 24, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I just got off night shift and was operating on zero sleep for 40 plus hours


----------



## work2play (Oct 24, 2014)

couple more


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2014)

Those are some really nice photographs. The person sleeping in the hammock didn't overindulge and turn over in it did he? Is the tent a Eureka Timberline?
I would love those flounder. Any trouble with bugs or critters?


----------



## shrimpinainteasy (Oct 27, 2014)

Don't let the people from St Catherines catch you. Technically this is trespassing on private property and I know people that have had the law called on them while staying out there.


----------



## robertelee (Oct 27, 2014)

shrimpinainteasy said:


> Don't let the people from St Catherines catch you. Technically this is trespassing on private property and I know people that have had the law called on them while staying out there.



x2. It is illegal to camp above the high water line.


----------



## work2play (Oct 27, 2014)

shrimpinainteasy said:


> Don't let the people from St Catherines catch you. Technically this is trespassing on private property and I know people that have had the law called on them while staying out there.





robertelee said:


> x2. It is illegal to camp above the high water line.



yeah that's why I had one of them with me


----------



## work2play (Oct 27, 2014)

robertelee said:


> x2. It is illegal to camp above the high water line.



That was your first post!!! That's the only thing you could think when looking at those nice pictures? Don't be that guy


----------



## GAGE (Oct 27, 2014)

You are living the dream, thank you for continuing to share! Congrats on another awesome trip!


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like an awesome time....cool pics.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigRedObsession (Oct 28, 2014)

work2play said:


> That was your first post!!! That's the only thing you could think when looking at those nice pictures? Don't be that guy



Haters gonna hate


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2014)

Stan the man!  Good trip!


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Really enjoyed this. Great pictures.



what he said


----------



## killswitch (Oct 28, 2014)

That's the way to do it !!


----------

